# Will this cart work for my goat to pull?



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I just made arrangements to barter for this cart: http://charlottesville.craigslist.org/grd/4086856936.html . Looks like a blast for one of the goats to haul a little kid or two (with an adult leading), or pull as a float in our little hometown parade with the 4-H club. I know the shafts will have to be cut down, but I am starting to worry that it might be too heavy. Unfortunately it's located 1 1/2 hours away, so I can't go see it myself! I asked the older gentleman who is getting rid of it how much he weighed and he said maybe 200 lbs.? When I seemed a bit shocked he backed off that estimate and said he really didn't know. He raises alpacas, so I assume he knows what he's talking about in the Craislist ad, which implies a goat can handle it. I really don't want to drive all that way and get this thing home only for it to be a white elephant! And I don't want to send my longsuffering husband with the trailer and not bring it home. But if it's suitable I really want it, especially since it's (more or less) free. How heavy is too heavy for an Alpine doe? And does really look like 200 lbs. to you? I'm not intending for adults to ride in it, just a 5 year old kid or so.

Does anyone know what this cart was originally designed for? Is it a goat cart? It looks too small for a pony to me.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

It not really the weight of the cart that matters (unless you are planning to do alot of hills)-- its how it rolls-- that doesnt look too bad-- we bought a heavy wooden one for our dogs (our boxers were good sports but the Bernese Mt dog was not amused and chewed it up) and as long as the wheels roll nicely and skip hills it should do fine, also you can even hitch up a pair of goats and that would work too....


----------

